# rubber banding males



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

My question is can you band a goat 4 months old .I didnt get mine done yet and hope its not to late . I am getting mixed answer here in ny so can somebody please set me streight.Art


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

You can band at most any age...and it will work.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You can band as long as you can fit the testicles through the band. We usually banded ours at three months and had to push them through the band one at a time. Four months is pushing it, literally.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I band my goats with the same bander I use on my calves, the result is the same. Some of the calves nuts are almost as big as a base ball. I have to get behind them in a chute, with the help of gravity, and get one testicle at a time in the band. It is nice to have a helper to hold the tail and watch the poop chute as well. Last year my brother was on an antelope hunt on a big cattle ranch in West Texas. The cow boys were going to sell a bull, they didn't want to give away their genetics so they had a really large bander they put on the bull. So that being said, 4 months is fine to band. My vet recommends giving tetnus vaccines at that time as well,if you haven't done so already.
Adios, Denny


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I wonder if you can use the same tool for both or if you need a bigger tool for the bigger bands?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There is research that early castration before puberty can contribute to urinary calculi. If you can catch them before they are too big to band but older, that's much better than doing it early and risking UC.


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

so is a goat at puberty when it starts peeing on its face? my two new guys are only 9-10 weeks, but already acting "buckish"...time to band?


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I prefer to clamp, burdizzo. Can be done at any age.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm fond of burdizzoing also. It's quick and relatively painless. Just get some training if you havent' done it before.. They have hit puberty when they pee on themselves, jump each other and stink. You want to castrate them the week before all this starts. If anyone can figure out how to do that, let me know.


----------

